# German FFA here?



## drakin1985 (Feb 8, 2011)

gibts hier deutsche Feederinnen?oder welche die deutsch sprechen? lg


----------



## Sasquatch! (Feb 8, 2011)

Ich habe mein gummiente in das disko verloren.


----------



## Paquito (Feb 8, 2011)

Gesundheit.


----------



## mischel (Feb 8, 2011)

German go home! ^^


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 9, 2011)

mischel said:


> German go home! ^^



LOL.................


----------



## MasterShake (Feb 9, 2011)

Jawohl, meine FFA!


----------



## agouderia (Feb 9, 2011)

... somehow this thread brings out the language Nazi in me ....



drakin1985 said:


> gibts hier deutsche Feederinnen? oder welche die deutsch sprechen? lg



*G*ibt's/ es hier deutsche Feederinnen? Oder solche die Deutsch sprechen? lg



Sasquatch! said:


> Ich habe meine Gummiente in der Disko verloren.



Oh - das tut mir aber leid! Das arme Entchen! 



MasterShake said:


> Jawohl, meine FFA!



Ach wirklich? Du hast eine deutsche FFA gefunden?


----------



## SanDiega (Feb 9, 2011)

Si, es cieto que hay FFAs de Alemania aqui.


----------



## mischel (Feb 10, 2011)

agouderia said:


> ... somehow this thread brings out the language Nazi in me ....
> 
> *G*ibt's/ es hier deutsche Feederinnen? Oder solche die Deutsch sprechen? lg
> 
> ...


Does this german FFA know, that i am a german BHM?

Langsam wird das Board wieder interessant... .




> Si, es cieto que hay FFAs de Alemania aqui.


Das glaube ich nicht.


----------



## escapist (Feb 16, 2011)

Was ist mit den Deutschen, die nicht Deutsch sprechen wie ich?


----------



## agouderia (Feb 16, 2011)

escapist said:


> Was ist mit den Deutschen, die nicht Deutsch sprechen wie ich?



Wieso kein Deutsch sprechen? Das ist ein in jeder Beziehung perfekter Satz auf Deutsch!

.... so you know you at least have the potential to learn the language .... or know a good translator .... or how to work with an excellent automatic translation program


----------



## MasterShake (Feb 16, 2011)

agouderia said:


> ... somehow this thread brings out the language Nazi in me ....
> 
> Ach wirklich? Du hast eine deutsche FFA gefunden?



I'm just saying I would hit it...with my Stuka. 

I'd blitzkrieg her Poland. 

I'd sacher her torte. 

Etc. Etc....


----------



## agouderia (Feb 16, 2011)

MasterShake said:


> I'm just saying I would hit it...with my Stuka.



it .... your German FFA is an it???  What exactly are you trying to tell us???



MasterShake said:


> I'd sacher her torte.



= ich sachere ihre Torte - 

whohoo ... doesn't really mean anything but sets naughty imagination into overdrive and has all the makings for a brilliantly dirty catch-phrase !


----------



## MasterShake (Feb 16, 2011)

Haha, "I'd hit it" is a phrase meaning you're physically attracted to a person.

Like saying, I'd invade her low countries. 

Or Wacht her Rhein. 

Or Bundes her liga.


----------



## WillSpark (Feb 16, 2011)

Basically, he's saying he'd totally verb her noun.


----------



## MasterShake (Feb 16, 2011)

WillSpark said:


> Basically, he's saying he'd totally verb her noun.



Don't make me spark your will!


----------



## agouderia (Feb 16, 2011)

WillSpark said:


> Basically, he's saying he'd totally verb her noun.



yes, definitely can see that ... and it basically is a formally correct, but stylistically mostly deplorable trap you can fall into in German grammar = _Nominalisierung_ = turning your verbs into nouns 

And many of us girls do not really like any part of us being targeted as 'it' - she or they are much nicer and less objectifying.... but that's a male-female issue in every language


----------



## mischel (Feb 16, 2011)

agouderia said:


> yes, definitely can see that ... and it basically is a formally correct, but stylistically mostly deplorable trap you can fall into in German grammar = _Nominalisierung_ = turning your verbs into nouns
> 
> And many of us girls do not really like any part of us being targeted as 'it' - she or they are much nicer and less objectifying.... but that's a male-female issue in every language



ITS (not) A TRAP  . It's used in "officialese". 

Would you please tell me where you're from, agouderia?

Fleischkäse!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Feb 16, 2011)

Cheesemeat?


----------



## FishCharming (Feb 16, 2011)

i was going to post something snarky. i got nothing...


----------



## lovelocs (Feb 16, 2011)

The Germanic roots of Spam. 

Still, I'd eat it.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Feb 16, 2011)

I always thought Agouderia was a dude, though.


----------



## lovelocs (Feb 16, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> I always thought Agouderia was a dude, though.



Yeah, me too. I think I conflated agouderia with the protagonist of the story, "Moving On." Ooops. Looks like I have to take all that cyberlust and twist it in some other direction.


----------



## MasterShake (Feb 16, 2011)

agouderia said:


> And many of us girls do not really like any part of us being targeted as 'it' - she or they are much nicer and less objectifying.... but that's a male-female issue in every language


Haha, I was just being silly. My apologies if I offended.


----------



## escapist (Feb 17, 2011)

agouderia said:


> Wieso kein Deutsch sprechen? Das ist ein in jeder Beziehung perfekter Satz auf Deutsch!
> 
> .... so you know you at least have the potential to learn the language .... or know a good translator .... or how to work with an excellent automatic translation program



Ich spreche ein wenig Deutsch. Ich kann auch einen Übersetzer, sondern kann komisch klingen.

Oh, ich habe aus diesem Programm gelernt: rosetta stone. 

Ich fühlte mich dumm, wenn ich sagen konnte, war: "Das Auto ist rot ".

Post Edit:---------------
Die Frage war nicht für mich, aber, meine Familie kam aus Hannover.


----------



## agouderia (Feb 17, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> I always thought Agouderia was a dude, though.





lovelocs said:


> Yeah, me too. I think I conflated agouderia with the protagonist of the story, "Moving On." Ooops. Looks like I have to take all that cyberlust and twist it in some other direction.




Ooops - now that is a surprise! Alone from the -dia ending and the responses I've received in the library to posting my stories, I always thought it was obvious I'm a FFA. But I guess I'll take it as a compliment that my literary experiment of writing a story from the 1st person male perspective was convincing! 



MasterShake said:


> Haha, I was just being silly. My apologies if I offended.



Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag!



escapist said:


> Ich spreche ein wenig Deutsch. Ich kann auch einen Übersetzer, sondern kann komisch klingen.
> 
> Oh, ich habe aus diesem Programm gelernt: rosetta stone.
> 
> ...



... soso, aus Hannover - home of the real 'Hochdeutsch'!
Ich bin in dem Bundesland geboren, dessen Hauptstadt Hannover ist .... und mein Auto ist blau.

... more seriously, looks like you would probably get pretty good if you seriously continued learning the language - those structures you use have potential (... and I know what I'm talking about, I've literally worked with hundreds of Americans trying to learn German!)


----------



## escapist (Feb 17, 2011)

agouderia said:


> ... soso, aus Hannover - home of the real 'Hochdeutsch'!
> Ich bin in dem Bundesland geboren, dessen Hauptstadt Hannover ist .... und *mein Auto ist blau*.)



LOL



agouderia said:


> ... more seriously, looks like you would probably get pretty good if you seriously continued learning the language - those structures you use have potential (... and I know what I'm talking about, I've literally worked with hundreds of Americans trying to learn German!)



Danke süße Dame. Ich werde auch weiterhin.


----------



## MasterShake (Feb 19, 2011)

agouderia said:


> Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag!



Danke! I'm going to an Austrian restaurant for dinner to celebrate!


----------

